# Crank trigger kit



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Any for sale?


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Ross Damper and Trigger Kit


These parts are advertised on behalf of a very good ‘petrol head’ friend of mine who is not registered on the forum. Race series damper with 36-2 trigger ring, no sensor nothing else £550 these parts are Brand New and just opened for pics, based in Birmingham with the possibility of postage...




www.gtr.co.uk




Here you go 👍🏻


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

KING said:


> Ross Damper and Trigger Kit
> 
> 
> These parts are advertised on behalf of a very good ‘petrol head’ friend of mine who is not registered on the forum. Race series damper with 36-2 trigger ring, no sensor nothing else £550 these parts are Brand New and just opened for pics, based in Birmingham with the possibility of postage...
> ...


Thanks


----------

